# ISTANBUL | Swissôtel Kozapark | U/C



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Swissôtel Kozapark*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -

http://www.swissotel.com/news/announcements/swissotel-kozapark-istanbul/

Slated to open in 2019, the project will grow Swissotel’s footprint in one of Europe’s leading travel markets while also strengthening FRHI's presence in Istanbul; a dynamic city that includes the renovated Swissotel The Bosphorus, newly opened Raffles Istanbul and the upcoming Fairmont Quasar, Istanbul, which is currently in development and expected to open in late 2016.

“Istanbul is one of the financial capitals of the world, a top destination for global travellers and a very important market for Swissotel,” said Lilian Roten, vice president, Swissotel Brand. “With the addition of a spectacular new hotel in the city and our planned opening in Bodrum later this summer, Turkey offers great potential for our hotel group and we are delighted with this opportunity to build on our existing presence in the market. This development also strengthens our ongoing relationship with Garanti Koza, our partner on a fashionable new Swissotel being built in Bulgaria’s capital Sofia, and we look forward to bringing our combined experience and expertise to this exciting project."

Swissotel KozaPark Istanbul will feature 160 guestrooms, and guests will enjoy an array of inviting food and beverage options, highlighting local, flavourful fare, as well as access to generous meeting space, including a spacious ballroom. In addition to an indoor and outdoor rooftop pool, a notable leisure offering will be the hotel's extensive spa facility. The brand's signature Pürovel Spa & Sport will feature invigorating Alpine-inspired treatments, exercise classes and leading-edge fitness equipment.

The project will also introduce the first branded Swissotel Residences in Istanbul, offering 450 contemporary one-, two- and three-bedroom luxury residences, all benefiting from Swissotel’s genuine and reliable service.

The Swissotel will be part of KozaPark, a new residential, retail, and entertainment destination at the north border of the Esenyurt district. This innovative mixed-use development is home to the world's largest tennis academy, a draw for international professional players and tennis enthusiasts alike. Of note, the Koza World of Sports complex will host the first-ever ATP Istanbul Open in 2015 and the WTA Istanbul Cup, as well as sports competitions and entertainment events at its 8,000 seat stadium. Other highlights include a 32,000 square metre biological lagoon and extensive outdoor landscaped gardens as well as the Akbati Shopping Mall and several residence towers.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://tr.foursquare.com/v/koza-wo...1/photos?openPhotoId=5677e4ba498e4c310e00a2ea


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://tr.foursquare.com/v/koza-wo...1/photos?openPhotoId=56fbb4a0498ec5855326d03b


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken  by Rakim Gökgöz


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://scontent-ams3-1.cdninstagra...074_279856059089855_4797785061577457664_n.jpg


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/locations/1002440950/garanti-koza-spor-kompleksi/


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/locations/1015761622/


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/52217551_RHW_Gr_qpRcqZVlKPxPvL2Yr_X3k7afuFWcw1pTbcZQ.jpg


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYDPMLaAF5U/?taken-at=1002440950


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://www.sahibinden.com/ilan/eml...kiralik-2-plus1-kiralik-daire-501814532/detay


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kozapark/


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.yatirimlar.com/haber-Yen...manir_Kalip_sistemi_ile_yukseliyor-241942.htm


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...www.sahibinden.com/ilan/emla...48681531/detay


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kozapark/?hl=en


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

I understand that all the other towers in this complex are residential, but why does the main tower have only 160 units? If this were any other chain, the unit count would be between 300 and 500. Really large units? An all-suites affair?


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://fastly.4sqi.net/img/general...bRcrkRoywiMTX2Tcy6Ce8-sQHStLObW0kWzH4nu6w.jpg


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://www.instagram.com/onajjaro/


----------

